# why i started martial arts



## eggg1994 (Dec 10, 2010)

hello guys im going to tell you what got me intrested in martial arts. i was playing video games and i got mad when i lost and a friend of my mothers suggested i do karate and i really wanted to do it but i gave up on it but i still wanted to do martial arts. so i tryed aikido which i really liked and i did that for 6 months but it was a hard martial art. then thats when i tried bjj and a friend of ours suggested that i take bjj and my mother signed me up for it and i learned alot about self defenance. i got my first belt which was high white on november, 6, 2009. their was this girl in my bjj class named jessica and she was a blue belt at the time and i managed to tap her out 2 times and my instructors were amazed to see i could tap out a high rank and thats when they knew i was ready for my yellow belt. so on janurary,15,2010 i got my yellow belt and i proud of my self then i learned an important life lession and that was not everyone was going to be my friend. after 2 months of having my yellow belt i got my high yellow belt in march, 29. i have gone through alot over the school year and i learned how to stand up for myself in july and then my instructor saw i was ready for my orange belt and i got that in august, 6, 2010. in the future once i get my black belt i want to be a martial arts instructor one day and i want to teach because i want to prevent bullying by empowering children with self confidence and self esteem. a month later my instructor put my on their leadership team which is a group of students helping the instructors teach and i also got into their self defence program called family basics which was a mixture of bjj and kickboxing self defence techniques. now i have been in there for 3 months now and i saw a huge improvment in my self defence skills. i train at home for 7 mins a day 2 times with my shadow boxing and shadow kickboxing techniques. i got into bjj for self defence and so one day i could be a martial arts instructor. i believe in morihai ueshebas quotes and i believe in spiritual aspects of the martial arts.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Eggg from reading your post you seem very interested in Aikido.
 You said it was hard what part was hard?
Maybe some folks here can help you with that. 
 Maybe the teacher you had in Aikido was not the right fit for you.


It is great that you are enjoying BJJ so much and it sounds like
the teacher is a good fit for you.

Just would feel bad for someone to loose interest in something they feel passionate about and it seems Aikido was something you enjoyed.

But maybe it is good thing and your path has entered into BJJ.
 :wavey:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2010)

I enjoy BJJ but find it hard being the only woman in the class. We have some young teenagers in and they feel uncomfortable grappling with me so I tend to get left to the side of the class. It's partly because it's very physical and partly because being young lads they have a more macho outlook than the older guys. the older guys I have trouble with because they are all much stronger than I. 

Things like half guard are odd with the teenagers, it's usually better I don't join in with them when it's like that. They also have the beginners thing of not knowing how hard to put things on and they tend to be too eager to put things on lol. they'll learn I'm sure but it's awkward until the do.


----------

